# Weingüter der Toskana



## chrisjordan (Mar 4, 2020)

Hallo,

Ich besuche die Toskana im Juni und wollte an einem Sonntag eine Weinberg- / Weingutstour machen. Sind sie sonntags geöffnet? Irgendwelche Tipps, welche Sie besuchen sollten?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mattparkinson (Mar 5, 2020)

Wie bei allen Dingen hängt es davon ab, was Sie mögen. Es ist ein bisschen schwieriger hier und es ist gut, ein wenig forschung zu tun, bevor Sie gehen, um zu wissen, welche sind die besseren Weingüter zu besuchen. Hier ist eines der vollständigsten Weingüter in allen italienischen Regionen mit den detaillierten Informationen beigefügt https://www.visitmontaione.com/de. Viel Glück bei Der Planung und haben eine tolle Reise.


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 3, 2020)

Viele Weingüter sind im Sommer sonntags geöffnet. Am einfachsten ist es, zu warten, bis Sie hier sind, um zu entscheiden, wohin Sie gehen möchten, da Ihr örtliches Tourismusbüro (haben Sie bereits einen Ort, an dem Sie übernachten?). kann bestimmte empfehlen, oder sogar der Ort, an dem Sie sich befinden, kann Orte in der Nähe empfehlen.
Im Moment sind alle Farmen noch funktionsfähig, ihre Weingüter sind jedoch alle für die Öffentlichkeit geschlossen. Wir müssen näher am Datum warten, um zu sehen, was wieder zu den vollen Arbeitszeiten zurückkehrt.


----> Since this forum's main language is English (and I just used a translation tool to reply, I still want to post the original question in English and my reply, to be of help to those that don't speak German.

*ORIGINAL POST:*
Hello,

I am visiting Tuscany in June and wanted to go on a vineyard / winery tour on a Sunday. Are they open on Sundays? Any tips you should visit?

Thank you so much!


*MY ANSWER:*

Many wineries are open on Sundays during the summer.... the easiest thing is to wait until you are here to decide where to head to, because your local tourism office (do you already have a place where you're staying at?) can recommend specific ones, or even the place where you're at can recommend nearby places.
For now, all the farms are still functional, their wineries however are all closed to the public. We will have to wait closer to the date to see what is back to full working hours.


----------

